# 92fs vs. M9



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

My LGS is selling a shipment of M9's for $500. The guns are new and said to be over production for the military. It would be nice to add a Beretta to my collection, but is this a good deal? What is the difference between the M9 vs. 92fs?


----------



## SovietPirate (Mar 28, 2008)

basically from what I understand, its just the markings?


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

M9 
Straight dust cover, no warning labels stamped on frame
New 92fs,,more than likely slanted dust cover and warning labels stamped on frame


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That is a pretty good deal. They go for a lot more than that in this area.

-Jeff-


----------



## lowercase (Apr 26, 2008)

SIGCrazie said:


> My LGS is selling a shipment of M9's for $500. The guns are new and said to be over production for the military. It would be nice to add a Beretta to my collection, but is this a good deal? What is the difference between the M9 vs. 92fs?


I'd grab one. The price isn't bad, and I'd like to have one stamped "M9", if they are in fact, stamped that way (I can't remember). I have a 92FS and love it. Good luck!

:smt1099


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

The M9 has a tac rail. The 92FS does not. Otherwise basically the same firearm.

Here a pics from the Beretta USA website, you can see the rail on the M9:

http://www.berettausa.com/product/product_pistols_main.htm


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeez, the M9 I carried in Afghanistan didn't have a rail. Never seen a rail on any M9, actually. :mrgreen:

The 92FS has different sights than the M9. The 92FS currently has three-dot sights, while the M9 has dot-over-dot sights.

$500 is a fair price for a NIB M9.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

That's interesting about the rail Mike and after further looking at the website you are correct as usual. I don't know if you saw the link I posted but it clearly looks as though they are picturing an M9, and it has a rail. But after further clicking, I see that the picture is actually of a Vertec, just with a chart of specs under the picture that says M9.

I never felt the Beretta USA website was laid out very well.

Sorry about that guys.


----------



## lowercase (Apr 26, 2008)

The M9 with a rail is the new M9A1. The original M9 doesn't have a rail.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Lowercase,

Is the new M9A1 the military issue now or is it strictly a civilian gun?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> Is the new M9A1 the military issue now or is it strictly a civilian gun?


I believe the Marine Corps has purchased something like 4,000 M9A1s. As far as I know, no other service has purchased any. The Army very recently bought 25,000 more standard M9s.


----------



## lowercase (Apr 26, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Lowercase,
> 
> Is the new M9A1 the military issue now or is it strictly a civilian gun?


+1 to what Mike Barham said in his reply.

So far, the USMC seems to be the only buyer.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

the new M-9 has checkering on the front and back of the grip/frame area too


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Jeez, the M9 I carried in Afghanistan didn't have a rail. Never seen a rail on any M9, actually. :mrgreen:
> 
> The 92FS has different sights than the M9. The 92FS currently has three-dot sights, while the M9 has dot-over-dot sights.
> 
> $500 is a fair price for a NIB M9.


Actually the newest M9s the Army's got have the 3-dot sights now. They also replaced some of the aluminum parts with plastic. The lanyards are plastic now too and they don't seem to stay in one piece very long.

The M9A1 has a rail. If you want a rail on an M9 you're going to have to add one. I've seen some with it added though I fail to see the use. Just makes the sidearm less handy.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Actually the newest M9s the Army's got have the 3-dot sights now.


I stand corrected. Thanks for the info.

Guard units always get the old stuff. :mrgreen:


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> I stand corrected. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Guard units always get the old stuff. :mrgreen:


I'm in the Reserves. Most of us got new ones. I was spared them. I got a an "old" one that's seen some serious use and lost a lot of slide finish and has a lot of marks. Ironically, it's only the new ones that have been breaking. Mine shoots pretty straight and has been dependable so I can't complain.

I've been offline for a while since I've been activated. I'm not in the country that everyone forgot about that you were in. I'm currently in that other one that gets all the media attention. I now have access to a stable internet connection so I might be on more often.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I had begun to wonder where you'd gone. 

If there is anything I can do to help you and your comrades, you have only to ask. Stay safe over there, brother.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

The difference between the M9 and 92fs is the M9 was on Call of Duty 4. The 92fs was not.


----------



## snookie (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.berettausa.com/communities/le_mil/spec_sheets/M9A1.pdf
Rail
Strengthened trigger guard.
Different front and rear grip.
Sand resistant mags.

I wouldn't want either one though.


----------

